# Do You Think You Will Get A Boyfriend/Girlfriend In 2019?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yes? No? Maybe?


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Nope, not happening. Not being negative, just realistic. I have a ways to go before any satisfying, non-****ty relationship will be in my grasp.

Eta- and I don't even want one at this point. All of my focus is on an entirely different goal atm.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

yes almost certainly


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

twytarn said:


> No. I think I have a better chance of sprouting wings.


Still this.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

As much as I would want to there's really no chance of someone wanting to date me lol. So no.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I know for a fact that I won't. Same as last year. Same as year before that. Ad nauseam.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Someone ask me out, I'll say yes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol you have a timetravel option again I see.


----------



## Lana (Dec 25, 2018)

I hope no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idk more so yeah I guess.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*?*



> I am in a relationship or was in a relationship in 2019


Errr... how can someone be in a relationship in a year they haven't lived through yet? Shouldn't that be 2018?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope. I refuse to put myself through that nonsense. Just not really interested at all. I could do a friends with benefits thing, but I've never had that before, so odds likely say it won't happen in 2019.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No. 
Ha Ha.

_Sent from Daft Punk who is playing at my house using Tapatalk_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> I know for a fact that I won't. Same as last year. Same as year before that. Ad nauseam.


Second this for me.


----------



## peacelizard (Apr 17, 2014)

Anything is possible, I suppose, but I'm not all that optimistic. Besides, I still feel off from my previous breakup and wonder what I would gain from a new one. Not to mention it wouldn't be fair to the other person if I wasn't 100% committed and still had emotional baggage


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Nope, without a doubt. Not looking or really interested anymore. This year I'll work on a relationship with the Lord and breaking up with my overeating habits.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

No. Have a lot of work to do on myself.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't think I ever will. I'm too damaged and mentally ill.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I was in a relationship in 2019 that defied physics & broke the space time continuum saawee ....
.honestly can't envision it, I'm kinda broken, theres plenty of unbroken fish in the sea : /


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nope. The same as it's always been.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a better chance of being struck by lightning immediately after winning the lottery.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, hoards of men are just banging on my door.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I have nothing to offer anyone right now.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Yes, hoards of men are just banging on my door.


:lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Lmao @komorikun, do women like being slapped in the face with loads of sausages ? .......I'm tryna learn here : /


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Honestly, who knows what the future holds? I don't like giving an immediate 'yes' or 'no' answer to something I have no knowledge of, but for right now I'm just continuing my life and if it's meant to happen in 2019, I'll gladly welcome it. Only time will tell.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I doubt it somehow. I am FAR from boyfriend material, and even if I was, no one has ever shown me what a proper relationship between a man and a woman looks like, seeing as I never knew my father at all growing up. Intimacy is a completely foreign concept for me. Maybe too foreign. Being naturally introverted and shy compounds this, seeing as I do not open up to people that easily anymore, out of fear of being hurt or used.


----------



## Neddy123 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am going try a little bit. But feeling i've improved myself is more important than whether i succeed in the "romance" dept.


That bit is too dependant on other people


----------



## Quietguy86 (Aug 12, 2018)

Sure,and The Leafs will win a cup. (I'm a Leafs fan) 

I'm retiring from the game. No women, too much pressure


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Its looking likely, we'll see


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Sadly I don't think the technology has advanced enough for that to happen.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Nope, and I'm weirdly okay with this!


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

No way. 

I'm still too much of a loser, there's many things I have to get together in my life first. Getting in a relationship without taking care of it first would cause too much stress. But even after that, I will have a million inner issues that would make me unfit for one.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nah I'll just continue having relationships with people inside my head.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

eeeeehhh I usually say "I hope so!" or something optimistic like that in these threads but yeah based on my history probably not

that's fine though


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah I'll just continue having relationships with people inside my head.


Wow; are you me? :O

Or does everyone do this...


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No. I expect to be as ugly in 2019 as I was in 2018.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Tetragammon said:


> Wow; are you me? :O
> 
> Or does everyone do this...


Probably a lot of people do to varying degrees if they spend a lot of time in their head and are always single.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*how about future thread titles...?*

remove scaff & chaff

distill

like proper headline...

"Girlfriend / Boyfriend 2019"

WHY YOU!!??? WHY DO YOU, DO YOU, YOU DO...??
WHY Think YOU???

how's ya mind? Quafffler? what exposed to??? obsessed on repeats AND duplications. Must see same ward at least 12 million time b4 composing a sentence???>

WHY YOU!!??? WHY DO YOU, DO YOU, YOU DO...??
WHY Think YOU???WHY YOU!!??? WHY DO YOU, DO YOU, YOU DO...??
WHY Think YOU???WHY YOU!!??? WHY DO YOU, DO YOU, YOU DO...??
WHY Think YOU???WHY YOU!!??? WHY DO YOU, DO YOU, YOU DO...??
WHY Think YOU???WHY YOU!!??? WHY DO YOU, DO YOU, YOU DO...??
WHY Think YOU???WHY YOU!!??? WHY DO YOU, DO YOU, YOU DO...??
WHY Think YOU???


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm honestly not sure. Anything is possible. Guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

don't know how that'd happen.


----------



## StickyBunBuns (Jan 1, 2019)

If I do, it won’t be on purpose. Just got out of a relationship. Like, literally yesterday, so it’ll take time for me to get over that and I won’t be looking, so I’ll say no.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

There is no Mrs Groot.


----------



## bipolar92 (Apr 2, 2018)

I'd love to but every time I am around a pretty woman, I get nervous and shy. When a woman actually shows a slight interest in me, I get freaked out because I feel like I'd make a boring boyfriend. I don't really open up easily to new people.


----------



## intothesea (Dec 29, 2018)

No thanks. I just want some good friend friends around me. Need to work on me without dragging someone else into it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm thinking no right now. I have a lot of issues and I am afraid to get hurt. I also think of all the demands I have to live up to.
I also tend to loose myself when I am with someone and I've just found my way back to who I am. I don't want to end up where I was. 
I am also not great at showing interest in someone and I usually avoid them if I am interested lol.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I would say it is a 50/50 chance. I have to finish some stuff in my life first.

Too bad I don't live in Charlotte. This is likely the best option, even though it is a very long shot.  Even their track record isn't very good though. Only 5 out of 21 couples are still married.

https://www.mylifetime.com/shows/married-at-first-sight/articles/mafs-casting

It is stuff like that that worries me the most, because they seem to know a lot more about relationships and communication than I do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Classified said:


> I would say it is a 50/50 chance. I have to finish some stuff in my life first.
> 
> Too bad I don't live in Charlotte. This is likely the best option, even though it is a very long shot.  Even their track record isn't very good though. Only 5 out of 21 couples are still married.
> 
> ...


Oh good Lord, that stuff wouldn't work - the Bachelor **** proves that.

....and it's three years too late for me. I could _barely_ pass for 40.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

twitchy666 said:


> remove scaff & chaff
> 
> distill
> 
> ...


that's just how a meaningful sentence is written. we're not barbarians.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I am hoping but remembering not to hope too much that it hurts.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Uniman said:


> There is no Mrs Groot.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClDp5_MaccUDFFkuH2eRbLw


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClDp5_MaccUDFFkuH2eRbLw


Mrs Groot would have to be a plant. :b


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Uniman said:


> Mrs Groot would have to be a plant. :b


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

meh that's very unlikely. I rarely fall in love but on the off chance that I meet someone that I end up falling for, I would feel bad getting them involved with me when there are far better ladies out there to choose from. Women that don't have a ton of issues


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tea111red said:


>


Perfect. You're invited to the grooming (like a groom in a wedding). :b :lol

Or was that pruning? :stu :grin2:



discopotato said:


> meh that's very unlikely. I rarely fall in love but on the off chance that I meet someone that I end up falling for, I would feel bad getting them involved with me when there are far better ladies out there to choose from. Women that don't have a ton of issues


No way, would be one lucky man, that is for sure.

You are a cool, awesome person.

We all have issues. No one person is perfect.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Uniman said:


> No way, would be one lucky man, that is for sure.
> 
> You are a cool, awesome person.
> 
> We all have issues. No one person is perfect.


No one is perfect, that's true. I guess i'd rather focus on myself for a while before even thinking about possibly meeting someone :b thank you Groot, you are one of the coolest people on here and Mrs Groot is out there somewhere waiting to be swept off her feet :squeeze


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

discopotato said:


> No one is perfect, that's true. I guess i'd rather focus on myself for a while before even thinking about possibly meeting someone :b thank you Groot, you are one of the coolest people on here and Mrs Groot is out there somewhere waiting to be swept off her feet :squeeze


You're welcome.

With what you have been through it takes time to heal (been there before).

Thank you. Lets hope I don't get the stump end of the deal. :b :lol

Mr potato is out there for you too.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Suchness said:


> No. Have a lot of work to do on myself.


Same. I could get into a relationship if I wanted to but I don't want it to be with just anybody.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

no


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

karenw said:


> No I'm not interested atm


Go out with me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

SparklingWater said:


> Nope, not happening. Not being negative, just realistic. I have a ways to go before any satisfying, non-****ty relationship will be in my grasp.
> 
> Eta- and I don't even want one at this point. All of my focus is on an entirely different goal atm.


Well I did end up having one, but I was right abt having work to do before having a satisfying, non-****ty relationship. I have no desire to just have anyone in my life, I want someone compatible. And I can't stand to do the whole mentally ill mambo with someone ("damaged" pple just love to find each other, **** each other up more, then blame one another lol) so no to romance, now and perhaps forever. Honestly, I need to find a _friend_ I even like before I look for any type of love connection.


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

No.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I'll have a wife AND a husband by the end of next week! :teeth


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

No. I need to focus on myself right now and not have too many distractions 🙂


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I did have, it ended. I doubt I will this year again.

I need to take that experience and learn from it. I already know some mistakes I have made:

1. Primarily, letting my need to resolve my anxiety be more important than long term issues. This is honestly the biggest thing I need to work on in general. Not surprising as an avoidant though, makes it very hard to tolerate uncertainty and anxiety.

2. Understand more about my attachment style, and how to transition to a more secure one (I have an anxious attachment style)

3. Boundaries. Work on setting up and keeping mine, and respecting others (this relates to 1, I will overstep to get soothing).

4. Self soothing, I am terrible at it.

5. Learn more about the psychology of relationships, and attraction

6. Carry on fixing up all aspects of my life. Try not to give up.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I don't really believe in the whole "I need to work on myself first" stuff for me. In my case that would just be avoidance. My relationship was valuable in revealing the things I need to work on. If you don't enter into relationships you won't even find out what that stuff is.. and tbh I wish I had started finding this stuff out before the breakup. I could have totally prevented it. But going through the nocontact is effectively working on 1. So it might have all been necessary for the future.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Greenmacaron said:


> No. I need to focus on myself right now and not have too many distractions &#128578;


You have a lot of meditating to do.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Sparkletoes said:


> I'll probably get a new one. One that prefers Spiderman over Batman.


Spiderman is actually my favourite.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Sparkletoes said:


> I'll probably get a new one. One that prefers Spiderman over Batman.


Spiderman? Fu*k spiderman. I'm Rolled-Up Newspaper Man. Spidermans arch enemy. Mwahahaha.

Go out with me instead.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's hard to tell at this point. Maybe. Maybe Not. : )


----------



## mrpaperheart (Jul 6, 2019)

I was in a relationship and it ended about a month ago. I can't even see myself being in another one, at least not for awhile. I learned a lot about myself and about relating to someone else as a whole. I'm still hurting a lot.


----------



## seffboi (Aug 29, 2019)

Not a chance.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nah definitely will never have another relationship. Wrote out a bunch of the reasons why not for every group of person imaginable in another thread recently lol but yeah on top of that and to summarise - too many issues, not attractive to people I'm attracted to, nobody gets me, and not enough attraction to most people.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Actually have renewed excitement abt this. Started investing money into seeing an expert in trauma, dissociation and child development. Really surprised how well it's going in such few sessions. After yesterday, I suddenly feel I'll be able to connect in the way I want to. And not in yrs or decades. Relatively soon. So yea. Maybe I won't have another relationship this yr as I focus on diligently doing these exercises, but fingers crossed for next year. Can't remember last time I actually felt excited abt having relats with pple. Wow!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

theres still a few months left!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

SparklingWater said:


> Actually have renewed excitement abt this. Started investing money into seeing an expert in trauma, dissociation and child development. Really surprised how well it's going in such few sessions. After yesterday, I suddenly feel I'll be able to connect in the way I want to. And not in yrs or decades. Relatively soon. So yea. Maybe I won't have another relationship this yr as I focus on diligently doing these exercises, but fingers crossed for next year. Can't remember last time I actually felt excited abt having relats with pple. Wow!


what are the exercises?


----------



## soylatte (Sep 12, 2019)

No, but I am hopeful.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah I'll just continue having relationships with people inside my head.


Same :teeth


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No. Not in 2020 either.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, unless my imaginary girlfriend counts. :lol


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Haha not much time left.. Perhaps 2020 will be more fruitful! 😛


----------



## bassmaster (Jul 15, 2018)

If only I was a hot chick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

If only I was a hot model. :um

Printouts out photo of hot model and staples to head. :O :b


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

lets get optimistic about 2020 everyone!...










so, I took a tarot reading for my general life right now. and it gave me results based on a partnership...



> Of all the desires you have at the moment, the strongest is to become emotionally complete. You dream of living in a perfect couple, with an attentive and caring woman, who spoils you and loves you with all her heart. Did you know that you are not so wrong and that this pleasant dream could become your reality? You underestimate your situation, which is not that far from the path of happiness.
> 
> The cards show the possibility of complete fulfillment during the month of February. This should happen with something new in your life, something you would never have imagined. Your spirit will be connected to a feeling of love that will remind you of the best years of your life, and fill you with happiness.
> .


underestimate my arse. in what universe is this even remotely possible lol


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

I went the opposite direction.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll just quote myself again for 2020.



SamanthaStrange said:


> No. I think I have a better chance of sprouting wings.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'll just quote myself again for 2020.


You do have wings though o_o


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

At this point you would need a time machine.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'll just quote myself again for 2020.


Was thinking the same lol. Will just post the same response for all the 2020s.


----------

